# Problème d'affichage dans Safari



## catoby (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un soucis d'affichage pratiquement à chaque fois que je me rends sur un site en PhP.
Il s'agit d'un site de résultats de course à pied où l'on peut afficher le classement de différentes façons (par catégorie club ect) seulement le choix de ces critères ne s'affichent pas; lorsque je clique sur type de classement c'est une page blanche qui s'ouvre... (le site : www.kms.fr)

--> je n'ai pas fait attention si je rencontrais des problèmes sur d'autres sites en php...

Safari 5.0.2
Snow Leopard


Par avance, merci pour vos suggestions...


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, ou de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Suggestion n°1 : faire la mise à jour 5.0.3 de Safari. Ca ne règlera sans doute pas ton problème (j'ai cette version et je rencontre le même problème que toi sur ce site) mais c'est à faire quand même.

Suggestion n°2 : essayer avec Firefox.

Suggestion n°2 bis : dans les préférences de Safari (Safari > Préférences), onglet Avancées, cocher la case "Afficher le menu Développement dans la barre des menus".

Ensuite pour basculer sur Firefox il suffit d'aller dans le menu Développement > Ouvrir la page avec > Firefox.


----------



## Clarusad (22 Novembre 2010)

Effectivement, le fait de tester sous un autre navigateur te permettra de savoir si c'est Safari qui interprète mal le site ou si c'est la programmation du site qui est mal faite.


----------



## catoby (22 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour ces suggestions que j'ai suivies à la lettre mais :
- toujours pas d'ouverture dans Safari malgré maj et manip
- pas mieux avec Firefox...

Par contre, avec Safari si je fais ouvrir le lien dans une nouvelle fenêtre, çà semble fonctionner...

Etrange


----------



## Clarusad (23 Novembre 2010)

c'est donc le site : il n'y à rien à faire d'autre que le signaler au webmaster.


----------



## Goliath (3 Décembre 2010)

...

... je rencontre depuis quelques jours le même problème et ceci avec Safari 5.0.3 et sur différents sites (entrautre eBay), des pages blanches à répétition et ceci sur différents postes de travail, je dois sans cesse rafraichir la page pour avoir, un coup sur deux, l'affichage de la page. Par contre aucun souci avec Firefox. J'ai vidé le cache et réinitialisé Safari mais aucun changement apparent...  J'ai installé Xmarks depuis peu... 
Quelqu'un rencontre-t-il le même problème?


----------



## Goliath (4 Décembre 2010)

Quelqu'un rencontre-t-il le même problème?


----------



## Goliath (6 Décembre 2010)

...bon ben le problème s'est empiré d'heure en heure, je pensais avoir résolu le problème avec Onyx mais les pages blanches sont revenues à la charge, même le site de MacGé ne s'affiche plus correctement :sleep: j'ai alors désactivé les extensions de Safari et le problème a disparu, mais bon ce n'est pas vraiment une solution surtout qu'il ne me semble pas avoir chargé le navigateur avec plein d'extensions, il n'y en a que 2... solutions?


----------



## Goliath (7 Décembre 2010)

...est-ce qu'il y a un pilote dans l'avion? ... où sont finis les beaux jours où les questions sur les forums de MacGé avaient toujours une réponse... :hein:


----------



## Who1amFr (15 Décembre 2010)

Je rencontre un problème avec Safari moi aussi. C'est venu d'un coup. Sans que je modifie quoi que ce soit sur mon MacBook Pro.
Le site de MacBidouille est tout déformé, c'est un exemple... Quand je vais sur le site de la Fnac, le bandeau qui est censé proposer/présenter plusieurs produits n'existe pas... Alors qu'avec Firefox, pas le moindre soucis...
J'ai moi aussi la version 5.0.3 de Safari.


----------



## Goliath (15 Décembre 2010)

...de mon côté j'ai désactivé une des deux extensions installées (Marginize) et le problème a disparu, mais bon si déjà avec seulement deux extensions Safari est à la ramasse je serai bien curieux de connaître la réaction de Safari avec un lot d'extensions actives... je reste fort dubitatif sur Safari car en parcourant les divers forums sur le web on peut y lire pas mal de bugs... Firefox est certes lourd comme navigateur mais à ce jour je n'ai rencontré aucun souci...


----------



## Who1amFr (15 Décembre 2010)

Je me suis rappelé avoir mis à jour l'extension AdBlock et en la désactivant tout redevient normal... C'est ma seule extension sur Safari... Ça fait tache quand même !


----------



## subsole (15 Décembre 2010)

Goliath a dit:


> ...de mon côté j'ai désactivé une des deux extensions installées (Marginize) et le problème a disparu, mais bon si déjà avec seulement deux extensions Safari est à la ramasse je serai bien curieux de connaître la réaction de Safari avec un lot d'extensions actives... je reste fort dubitatif sur Safari car en parcourant les divers forums sur le web on peut y lire pas mal de bugs... Firefox est certes lourd comme navigateur mais à ce jour je n'ai rencontré aucun souci...


Bonjour,
À l'évidence, ton problème n'est pas Safari, mais Marginize (que je n'utilise pas). 
Pour informations, j'utilise six extensions sans aucun souci.


Who1amFr a dit:


> Je me suis rappelé avoir mis à jour l'extension AdBlock et en la désactivant tout redevient normal... C'est ma seule extension sur Safari... Ça fait tache quand même !


J'utilise la dernière MàJ AdBlock 2.2.14, je n'ai pas de problème.


----------



## Who1amFr (15 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> À l'évidence, ton problème n'est pas Safari, mais Marginize (que je n'utilise pas).
> Pour informations, j'utilise six extensions sans aucun souci.
> 
> J'utilise la dernière MàJ AdBlock 2.2.14, je n'ai pas de problème.



C'est pourtant le problème chez moi. J'ai fait 2 captures pour que vous puissiez constater... Avec Adblock et sans Adblock...

Avec : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sans :


----------



## subsole (15 Décembre 2010)

Ici, avec ou sans  Adblock je ne vois pas de différence ......


----------



## Who1amFr (15 Décembre 2010)

J'ai changé les captures...


----------



## subsole (15 Décembre 2010)

Who1amFr a dit:


> J'ai changé les captures


Mets-les sur le forum, c'est plus pratique, et tout le monde en profitera .


----------



## Who1amFr (15 Décembre 2010)

Petit test sur la galerie iPhone d'Apple...

Sans Adblock : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et

Avec Adblock : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Là je ne peux pas faire plus clair... On passe carrément d'un extreme a l'autre...


----------



## subsole (15 Décembre 2010)

Même test sur la même page du site Apple.






Je ne peux pas être plus clair. 

Le problème ne vient ni de Safari, ni de Adblock, mais de ta configuration.
As tu essayé de réinitialiser Safari ?
De désactiver réactiver les extensions ?
Voir de réinstaller Adblock, désactiver réactiver les extensions, et réinitialiser Safari?


----------



## Who1amFr (15 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Même test sur la même page du site Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le problème vient pourtant de quelque part 

J'ai complètement réinitialisé Safari.
Je n'ai qu'une seule et unique extension et ça va très vite. Adblock ! Je l'ai activé et désactivé.
Puis supprimé et réinstallé et j'ai encore une fois réinitialisé Safari. Rien n'a changé.

Avant que je fasse la mise à jour je n'avais pas de problèmes, c'est donc forcément Adblock, puisque sans Safari fonctionne très bien.

EDIT : 
Quels sont les filtres que tu utilises ?


----------



## subsole (15 Décembre 2010)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas chez toi, mais le problème n'est pas présent ici.
je viens de tester sur plusieurs Mac en 1O.6.5 et 10.5.8 + Adblock 2.2.14 & Safari 5.0.3, sur les sites Apple, Macbidouille et  Fnac.
Fais un test à partir d'une autre session.


----------



## Who1amFr (15 Décembre 2010)

J'ai désactivé tous les filtres qui étaient activés pour n'activer que ceux qui étaient recommandés et ça fonctionne de nouveau. C'est pour cela que je te demandais quels étaient les filtres que tu utilisais.
En tout cas je te remercie d'avoir bataillé avec moi aujourd'hui


----------



## Goliath (15 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> À l'évidence, ton problème n'est pas Safari, mais Marginize (que je n'utilise pas).



...en effet, sur ce coup j'ai mal estimé le problème.


----------



## subsole (16 Décembre 2010)

Who1amFr a dit:


> J'ai désactivé tous les filtres qui étaient activés pour n'activer que ceux qui étaient recommandés et ça fonctionne de nouveau. C'est pour cela que je te demandais quels étaient les filtres que tu utilisais.



Bonjour,
Désolé je n'avais pas vu ton _Edit_
Mais, ce n'est très clair, je ne comprends pas_ "filtres"_,  peux-tu préciser stp? 
L'essentiel est que problème soit résolu.


----------



## Who1amFr (17 Décembre 2010)

Voilà de quoi je parle quand je parle de filtres :





Avant ils étaient tous cochés chez moi...


----------

